# CD&T - Can you overdose?



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

It's been a while. We have been very busy with 4 new babies - pictures soon.

Anyway, gave 2nd round of CD&T this morning and one of the needles went in and out of the skin. I think about a ml went out on the ground before I realized what happened. I pulled it back and the little guy got a part of it, just not sure how much. Should I give him another dose? A full 2ml? I have until Tuesday to make the 28 day recommended dosing. Is there any danger with over dosing? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive done that :hair: Go ahead wait the 28 days, give the 2nd round. Then give 3rd round 28 days later. Some breeders give 3 sets anyway.


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Nancy. Still learning all the dos and don'ts of goat care. I'm always afraid I'll do them more harm than good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It won't hurt ....if you gave the 2cc's... after the boo boo..they will be good until the booster shot 21 to 28 days later... another isn't needed unless you want to do so.... And no worries... I have done that as well... with it going all the way through and to the ground...it is frustrating for sure.... :hair: If they have not had a Anaphylactic shock by now...they will be OK..... I did the same as you did... gave the Full dosage... to be sure ...it is better to be a bit over than under... I have epinephrine near in case... :wink:


----------

